# Help Need Advice



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

We decided to sanitize our system at the end of our camping week-end. I had to leave DH alone to work on it. I had read the directions to him up to the point where I had to leave. (I thought he would finish reading them). So he didn't get the point about flushing after draining (he thought we would have time at home to do the baking soda thing). It was raining really bad when he packed up and he forgot to drain the water heater. We have since parked it in the lot because we are not allowed to keep it by our house. This was done one Sunday.
Is are system ok for a week or two? Or do we need to get it out and work on it right away? I am leaving with the TV Thursday thru Sunday and so we don't have alot of time to work on it and put it back. If it will be ok for another week after that it would be alot easier.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No problem. Just complete the flush and baking soda treatment when you take it out of storage to use it again. You may have a stronger swimming pool smell when you start the flush but no harm will be done.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Seems like the water in the water heater goes bad alot slower than that which is left in the storage tank. I'm guessing because it's not exposed to air. I've never drained mine in 2-1/2 years. BUT, I keep the trailer at home with full hook-ups, and occaisionally open a hot water tap to add some fresh to the heater tank.

Like Andy said, no problem. But do drain the main fresh water storage tank ASAP if you haven't already done so.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Unless you went strong on the chlorine mix you should be fine. That Pex plumbing doesn't like strong chlorine over extended periods.


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies. It makes us feel better and we will finish the flushing and baking soda in the next two weeks or so. So it is ok to have some water in the water heater for longer than a few days?


----------

